# Food Storage



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm not sure if this is the right section for this but...

Where do you guys store your dog food? Specifically for those who have multiple dogs, with multiple kinds of dog food. We just went to the store to pick out food for our new puppy and I had the best intention to buy a small bag (it is a small dog.) But I am a sucker for a deal. How can I buy 6lbs for $10 when 35lb is $33? Anyway, now, I have 35lbs of 3 different kinds of dog food! I have 1 container that holds Dakota's food and a bunch of smaller containers for Ditto and Daisy's food. Now, the puppy's food is in small containers too! So that is 9 smaller containers! It works but it is an eyesore.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

vicky2200 said:


> I'm not sure if this is the right section for this but...
> 
> Where do you guys store your dog food? Specifically for those who have multiple dogs, with multiple kinds of dog food. We just went to the store to pick out food for our new puppy and I had the best intention to buy a small bag (it is a small dog.) But I am a sucker for a deal. How can I buy 6lbs for $10 when 35lb is $33? Anyway, now, I have 35lbs of 3 different kinds of dog food! I have 1 container that holds Dakota's food and a bunch of smaller containers for Ditto and Daisy's food. Now, the puppy's food is in small containers too! So that is 9 smaller containers! It works but it is an eyesore.


My dad uses plastic storage bins from walmart.. the color ones so you can't see what is inside it. He just leaves it in the closet. Me I have a roller clear one i got at petsmart, I only have the one dog for now so it does fine. 
I hope others can help you more than I.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

When I fed kibble, I stored it in the bag it came in/inside my chest freezer. I use to serve it right out of the freezer no problem. But that was only while I transitioned to raw...so a bags worth. I had just gotten the freezer for raw, and just kept the kibble there out of convenience. 
I store my cats kibble in the bag it comes in in a pet container/locking top on wheels. I keep it in an area with little humidity or heat/cold extreme change. 
I wouldn't store food in any plastic that isn't a food safe container, and some plastic can make kibble go bad if it is loose in the container. It is best to leave it in the bag(they make bags to keep kibble freshest) and it is always good to have lot#'s and dates in case there is a recall or if your pet becomes ill. http://www.dog-nutrition-advice.com/dog-food-storage.html


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

The kibble I use has a resealable bag so I just leave it in the bag. When I used other foods, I used a Soft-Stor container, but I put the original bag inside that container so the food was still in its original packaging.
If you take the food out I'd be sure to save the packaging just in case anything happens, and also make sure you wash the container well especially if it's plastic as plastic could absorb odors and fats from the food.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I also use a plastic storage bin from Wal Mart. (not one of the huge ones.) I do however leave the kibble in the bag it came in. I put the whole bag in the storage bin. The bin I have easily holds a 30lb bag with room to spare. So with something like this, you would only need 3 storage containers. Not 9.  You could also get the bigger bin, and put more than one 30+lb bad per bin.

Or if you buy 15 lb bags, 2 bags would fit in one of the smaller bins.

This is the one and size I have:

http://www.Sterilite.com/SelectProd...tab=description&ProductCategory=181&section=1


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

I go to Costco and buy the big bins of Deli Cat. I feed it to the local feral cats. Then I reuse the bins, they are perfect for storing dog food and stacking. Each one holds about 20 lbs of dog food (maybe a bit more).

Or if you want you can get the 5 gallon paint pails from home depot or lowes and buy the lid to go with it. They hold a bunch of food, too.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Plastic airtight containers from the feed store.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

bocron said:


> I go to Costco and buy the big bins of Deli Cat. I feed it to the local feral cats. Then I reuse the bins, they are perfect for storing dog food and stacking. Each one holds about 20 lbs of dog food (maybe a bit more).


That's funny, one of my cats came with a half-full container of that (her previous owners fed it, we switched her to grain-free) and my brother still has the container like 6-8 years later (even though he now lives in another state) because it's so useful! He uses it for storing stuff in the garage.
I'm not sure if I'd reuse it for too long as a pet food container though.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I also use a bin I got at the feed store and put the food bag right in so the kibble isn't in contact with the plastic. The food I use doesn't have preservatives so I buy the size bag my dog can eat in a month. The bigger bag price might be tempting but I'd rather spend a few dollars more to have fresh food each month.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

VITTLE VAULTS!!
Nothing but.
We tried all the others and they were not truly airtight, as a result we got rodents.

We still do but they can't get in and we don't have waste now.
Gamma Vittles Vault - Dog Food Storage Bins and Dog Food Storage Containers from petco.com

They are pricey but the last one you'll ever buy or need.


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

I use black hopper bins from Wal-Mart. They store the 35lb bag of food perfectly, have easily removed lids for refill purposes, stack, and open only partially at the front so you can easily scoop the food.

Here's a picture of one:










And here they are stacking:


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

We have the Vittle Vaults as well, one for Long Island and one for Pennsylvania. The Pennsylvania house is in the woods, and we do get mice, but they have not gotten into the dogfood. They did get into the Milkbones that I had in a Ziploc bag! Rubbermaid is better.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Chicagocanine said:


> I'm not sure if I'd reuse it for too long as a pet food container though.


Why not? Do you think it might be a problem?
I have about 10 of those containers in my garage right now. I also wash them out, remove the labels and put one of our business stickers on it and give to clients who frequently board with us. I have a few people who bring their dog food in the strangest containers, or bags. With these I just stick a piece of masking tape with the dog's name on it and stack in our feeding room in the kennel.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Alexandria610 said:


> I use black hopper bins from Wal-Mart. They store the 35lb bag of food perfectly, have easily removed lids for refill purposes, stack, and open only partially at the front so you can easily scoop the food.
> And here they are stacking:


I have never seen those at my Walmart. What department are they in? Maybe I wasn't looking in the right place. I'd like a few of those!

The vittles vaults are so expensive. I love them, but everytime I'm about to buy one I chicken out at the last second .


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

I use the container above in a closet. My food is 40lbs and it fits in there nicely still in the bag, don't want plastic residue on my dog's food. You could fit several smaller bags easily. I have more than one container for when I fed more than 1 food but all 3-4 dogs are on the same thing here.


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

I went to my local hardware store and got a large 5 gallon plastic bucket with a lid. It cost just under $8.00 and I put the kibble (in the bag) inside that bucket, the lid is air tight for a fresh seal!

I use this for other things in my house too, like rice, pasta and flour, so thought "Hey, this would be GREAT for the dogs food!"

I must say, it really does work wonders =)










I got mine from Home Depot, it's a bright orange bucket. They both know where their food is. Hahaha.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

That has a gamma seal like a Vittle Vault.
For those wanting an actual Vittle Vault, you can get the bucket and gamma seal at Home Depot.

With the rescue we needed mass storage so Vittle Vaults were an investment. I agree they are expensive though


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

bocron said:


> I have never seen those at my Walmart. What department are they in? Maybe I wasn't looking in the right place. I'd like a few of those!
> 
> The vittles vaults are so expensive. I love them, but everytime I'm about to buy one I chicken out at the last second .


The vaults would drive me nuts, they are such a PITA to open and close. I just have no interest in spinning the little thing and having to set it in the hole just right to get it to spin back on. Things like that drive me nuts.

The picture above looks nice, but I am wondering if the lids just flip up or is there some kind of deterence? We store food inside the house, in the laundry room and the dogs have access to it. We have never ever had a rodent in the house, unless you count the hamsters I used to have as a kid at my parents house. Flame away, but for almost 30 years of dog ownership dog food in my family has ALWAYS been stored in a newly purchased small garbage can, the 13 gallon looking variety. Both of ours are top opening, the dogs can't get in them, and OMG but no we don't store the food in the bags either. Somehow, by some grace of god  the dogs have always managed to survive such neglect. 

I do actually line one of the cans with a regular household trash bag, because it has a little gap at the bottom for, I don't know, drainage? I'm sure that's worse than the can itself by some peoples standards.

My son does like to help scoop the dogs food in the morning and he has a hard time with the top opening cans once the food goes down a little, he's only 2. So a side opening would be nice for his sake, but perhaps not the dogs who might help themselves. We go through food pretty fast here though with four big mouths to feed. One eats one food out of one can and goes through it in a month, and the other three dogs go through 35 lbs every 10 days or so fed out of the other can.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

i use the big rolling dog food storage bins. 

I leave the dog food in the bag, with a measuring cup, and have feeding instructions taped to the top of the bin. I also have a big one for my kitty litter, with the scoop in it. I keep both in the closet of my dog/cat room. Works for me!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

The stacking containers with the black lid, while convenient, are not airtight. 
The above bin is airtight but broke too easily, the plastic was quite brittle.

When you have a rescue and hundreds of pounds of food, it's essential to keep it safe from rodents and sealed/airtight (hence, DRY). We've been forced to throw away more food than I'd like to remember due to it having rodent contamination! 

Vittle Vaults or anything else with a Gamma seal is the only way to achieve that.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Couldn't find the exact one I use but this is close enough. Large locking handles. When all dogs are on same food I can just dump food in when they are on different foods I can just put the different bags in. Keeps dogs out.

Trashmaster 32-Gallon INJ Trashcan: Kitchen & Dining : Walmart.com


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I also leave my food in the original bag inside a plastic storage container as I do not want the food to have contact with the plastic.


----------



## JustJim (Sep 6, 2010)

I've been using food-grade 5 gallon buckets for kibble for a couple years now. I just dump the kibble in the buckets (2 buckets per bag) and put the lid on. The buckets are numbered in sequence (1, 2, 3, 4) so there is no question about rotating. Right now, I'm on bucket #3; after that I go to bucket #4. In the meantime, buckets #1 and #2 have been washed, and since they are right there empty, I know it is time to buy dog food again. 

The raw stuff is in plastic in the freezer.


----------



## thatsrich85 (Jun 30, 2012)

http://us.123rf.com/400wm/400/400/g...ecycling-bin-isolated-on-white-background.jpg

I use two of something similar to this. Only mine have sealed locking lids.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If they aren't food safe, I wouldn't trust the plastic...some is recycled and can be toxic from either the components or how they were manufactured.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Plastic can get tiny scratches over time which can harbor bacteria, and it can be difficult when washing to fully get into the scratches to clean. The fats from the food are also hard to wash off of plastic which can end up leaving a greasy residue, resulting in old fat coming in contact with the food. 
Also if the plastic is a disposable container not meant to be reused it may weaken over time, and I would also be aware that chemicals could leach out of the plastic when reusing containers that are meant for one time/limited time use.

I like to keep foods in the original bag and just put the whole bag of the food into whatever storage container I am using. 
The other reason to store in the original bag is if there is ever a problem you will have all the manufacturing info, and know things like the manufacturing date and batch number of and such in case there is ever a recall.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

msvette2u said:


> VITTLE VAULTS!!
> Nothing but.
> We tried all the others and they were not truly airtight, as a result we got rodents.
> 
> ...


We use these too. They are fabulous! I can fit the bag in the taller container but I normally just cut off the UPC and lot number code. I feed Earthborn Holistic and do the UPC for trees deal so I have to cut it off to mail it in anyway.


----------

